# what to eat for breakfast on the day of the exam ?



## simpatique (Nov 8, 2011)

cereal ? fruits ?

Fava beans was not such a great idea for me


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 8, 2011)

It was such a good question, you felt the need to ask it in three different threads?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 8, 2011)

I bet he had it with liver and a nice chianti.

fsi-fsi-fsi-fsi


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2011)

Stop triple posting!

This is the only EB sanctioned exam day meal:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 8, 2011)

Mexican food. Or Thai. Something that reminds you (and everyone around you) a short time later of what you had...


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 8, 2011)

Fiber is good for you, gets you going on exam day. I say 3 or 4 Fiber One bars.


----------



## goodal (Nov 8, 2011)

unicorn


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2011)

Where's Fudgey when you need him?


----------



## thwlruss (Nov 8, 2011)

breakfast burrito of course


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 8, 2011)

Scrambled eggs and sauage, made the day before, put in the car the night before, and eaten on the way to the exam site. WINNING!


----------



## pbrme (Nov 8, 2011)

*Stem cells*


----------



## R2KBA (Nov 8, 2011)

Apparently the girl sitting next to me had a lot of carbonated soda, since she kept burping into her mouth and blowing it out. She wasn't even tryign to hide it either! Disgusting. But I'm not angry at her because after the afternoon session she said she didn't even have a chance to bubble in ANYTHING for 8 or so questions. I guess she will be gassing up another exam room in April.


----------



## DS58 (Nov 8, 2011)

She had her bubbles all mixed up

1egg, 1wheat toast, fruit, Starbucks Pike


----------



## pbrme (Mar 9, 2012)

bump

Since we're getting closer to April...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2012)

^^^ So PBR before the exam then?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2012)

XL cup of coffee - Dunkin Donuts and 3 boston creme donuts..


----------



## pbrme (Mar 12, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^^^ So PBR before the exam then?


I like to call them aluminum concentration pills.

As long as it's in a re-closeable container...


----------



## Jacob_PE (Mar 12, 2012)

Orange juice and fruit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Silly ... everyone knows it is *LUNCH* that will take you through a successful exam. Forget breakfast!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 13, 2012)

Y'all got lunch breaks? :huh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2012)

Fish is known as a 'brain food.' Day old sushi is where it's at.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2012)

A handful of Quaaludes and a Captain Morgan chaser.

Life, love, and...whooooaaaaa maaaaaaaannnnnn........


----------



## MGX (Mar 13, 2012)

I had a plate of bacon and eggs. Drink a red bull instead of 4 cups of coffee so you won't have to take a bathroom break.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 13, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> A handful of Quaaludes and a Captain Morgan chaser.
> 
> Life, love, and...whooooaaaaa maaaaaaaannnnnn........


or Roofies, I think they were called "forget me now's" on arrested development.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > A handful of Quaaludes and a Captain Morgan chaser.
> ...


I don't know what you're into, but date rape by proctor is not in my future.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 13, 2012)

^Whaddya mean? Some of those blue hairs looked like they'd swing!


----------

